# Winter Get Together



## syd_03 (28/7/11)

G'day guys,

Just posting to remind everyone that I am planning to have a get together at my place on the 20th August, hopefully some will have fermented the Scottish ales from Croz's by then.

All are welcome to attend, wives kids etc.

No planned brew day, just drinks and BBQ.

Kick off around 11AM? 

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Linz (28/7/11)

Posted to the MALE group page...told them to let you know....we've got a meet next thurs night at Picton and will raise it again.


----------



## syd_03 (28/7/11)

Linz said:


> Posted to the MALE group page...told them to let you know....we've got a meet next thurs night at Picton and will raise it again.


OK cheers mate, hope to see you there


----------



## syd_03 (2/8/11)

Here is a list for attendance and if all could bring some kind of food would be good. Got a mincer so I'll attempt to make some sausages.

1. Syd_03 - Sausages


----------



## redbeard (2/8/11)

Here is a list for attendance and if all could bring some kind of food would be good. Got a mincer so I'll attempt to make some sausages.

1. Syd_03 - Sausages 
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food


----------



## barls (2/8/11)

1. Syd_03 - Sausages 
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3.barls - something with a really sharp knife


----------



## syd_03 (2/8/11)

barls said:


> 1. Syd_03 - Sausages
> 2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
> 3.barls - something with a really sharp knife


Just make sure you don't try to clean the knife afterwards.


----------



## barls (2/8/11)

ill only need to clean it after you cut yourself


----------



## syd_03 (2/8/11)

barls said:


> ill only need to clean it after you cut yourself


At least i will have someone to keep me company in the waiting room at the emergency wards then


----------



## redbeard (3/8/11)

Barls - cut fingers
Jason - minced fingers
me - burnt hands from bbq

should we make a reservation at the hospital now ? would they notice the brown paper longnecks we take into the waiting room ?

I'll bring some snags also or chicken on a stick or bread rolls or a combo of these.

could be a fun day with just the 3 of us ;-)


----------



## barls (3/8/11)

the better question is how are we getting there. im sure jases kelly wont be happy if it happens.
ill get some brown paper bags from work just for the occasion.
just got all of the feeling back from last time.
ill do it right this time, down to the bone.


----------



## syd_03 (3/8/11)

Good thing the hospital isn't too far to walk. That is why roadies were invented wan't it, to numb the pain whilst walking to the hospital with said thumb or finger in a bag in a container of ice?

Also will be more than just the three of us from emails, just need them to add themselves on here.


----------



## barls (4/8/11)

got some smoked cheese in the fridge might bring some.
might even drop the smoker over so we can do some smoking.
may need a place to crash as well since kel will be out of town


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (7/8/11)

Can't commit yet, but you can use my sausage stuffer if you want. Makes the job four times as fast and less painful than through the mincer again.


----------



## syd_03 (10/8/11)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Can't commit yet, but you can use my sausage stuffer if you want. Makes the job four times as fast and less painful than through the mincer again.


 Hope to se eyou there Nick. Thanks for offer, but I'll try my luck with mincer as I haven't used it yet. Might not even do it yet, see how I go. I am away this wekend until Wednesday then only half a week left to do things.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## barls (10/8/11)

just remember to leave them to settle over night before cooking


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/8/11)

Yep - good point. You also don't need to use too much salt. I halved the amount I used last time from the recipe I had. I think it was about a flat teaspoon per kg. Too much draws out too much moisture and toughens the meat. Err on the low side.


----------



## syd_03 (18/8/11)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Yep - good point. You also don't need to use too much salt. I halved the amount I used last time from the recipe I had. I think it was about a flat teaspoon per kg. Too much draws out too much moisture and toughens the meat. Err on the low side.


I'll take this in to account... I had been hearing 2 teaspoon per kg salt and 1 tsp per kg white pepper? 

Have to go through emails to work out who is actually coming as so far only 3 people on here...


1. Syd_03 - Sausages 
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3.barls - something with a really sharp knife 
4. Nick ?

See you Saturday.


----------



## bit (18/8/11)

See you on Saturday. 

Boris


1. Syd_03 - Sausages 
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3.barls - something with a really sharp knife 
4. Nick ?
5. Boris - meat, bread


----------



## RetsamHsam (19/8/11)

1. Syd_03 - Sausages
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3.barls - something with a really sharp knife
4. Nick ?
5. Boris - meat, bread 
6. Damo - Going to the farmers market tomorrow morning so i'll find something something to bring


----------



## syd_03 (19/8/11)

Hi all,

Hoping to see you all tomorrow. Kick off around 11AM until we have had enough.

Here is a list, add your name if I haven't put you on and delete if you can no longer make it. Sounds like around 14 or so people confirmed so far.

Please add what food you are bringing so no double ups, sounds like could use some salads, nibbles and rolls etc. And of course don't forget some beer too.

1. Syd_03 - Sausages
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3. barls - something with a really sharp knife
4. Nick -
5. Boris - meat, bread 
6. Damo - Going to the farmers market tomorrow morning so i'll find something something to bring 
7. Danny - snack
8. Gulpa -
9. Mike -
10. Brendan -
11. Mrs Eyres ( and MR) -
12. Jake - 


Email or send me a text if you need the address
Cheers
Jason


----------



## redbeard (19/8/11)

1. Syd_03 - Sausages
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food (chickenz on stickz)
3. barls - something with a really sharp knife (smoked meat)
4. Nick -
5. Boris - meat, bread
6. Damo - Going to the farmers market tomorrow morning so i'll find something something to bring
7. Danny - snack
8. Gulpa -
9. Mike -
10. Brendan -
11. Mrs Eyres ( and MR) -
12. Jake -


----------



## barls (19/8/11)

1. Syd_03 - Sausages
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3. barls - something with a really sharp knife ( cheese and meat)
4. Nick -
5. Boris - meat, bread 
6. Damo - Going to the farmers market tomorrow morning so i'll find something something to bring 
7. Danny - snack
8. Gulpa -
9. Mike -
10. Brendan -
11. Mrs Eyres ( and MR) -
12. Jake -


----------



## Gulpa (20/8/11)

1. Syd_03 - Sausages
2. redb - Some_kind_of_food
3. barls - something with a really sharp knife ( cheese and meat)
4. Nick -
5. Boris - meat, bread 
6. Damo - Going to the farmers market tomorrow morning so i'll find something something to bring 
7. Danny - snack
8. Gulpa - salad, chips, sausages
9. Mike -
10. Brendan -
11. Mrs Eyres ( and MR) -
12. Jake -


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (21/8/11)

Sorry about the no show. Wifey had big night so I got soccer duty in the morning.


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/8/11)

Drinking your ESB at the moment Jason. Nice whack of bitterness and a nice clean finish, I could drink this all night.. Alas I am off to the Australian hotel and brewery for dinner though... <_< 

Thanks for your hospitality yesterday, and for entertaining the kids.


----------



## Gulpa (21/8/11)

+1 Thanks for the hospitality yesterday, Jason and Haley. Had a great time, drank some great beer. Looking forward to the next one.

cheers
Andrew.





RetsamHsam said:


> ... Thanks for your hospitality yesterday, and for entertaining the kids.


----------

